# Radiculopathy



## jccoder (Sep 18, 2008)

Would you code radiculopathy 724.4 for a patient that is diagnosed with lumbar pain 724.2 with radiation to buttock and leg?  Or just 729.5-pain in limb?    Thank you!


----------



## lavanyamohan (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi,
Coding sciatica is appropriate- if pain radiates from buttocks till the feet-724.3-if this is strengthened in the description somewhere.
Otherwise, 724.2 is only better.


----------



## mbort (Sep 19, 2008)

I would do the 724.2 and the 724.4.  I agree that if the documentation supports pain to the foot region, then you could go with sciatica.


----------

